# 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen



## raubu86 (17. März 2018)

*1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

Hi,

Mich würde folgendes sehr interessieren.

Ist die Optik Wenn ich auf dem Pc auf 1080p hoch bis ultra spiele viel besser als auf den Konsolen auf 1440p Supersampling? (Ps 4 pro) Oder sogar 4K Supersampling auf der Xbox One X?

Besitze PC und Ps4 Pro zu Hause. Habe ein Full Hd Tv und es ist schwierig ein Unterschied zu sehen. Klar sehen die Spiele auf der PS 4 Pro per Supersampling besser aus als vor dem enhanced patch. 

Was sagen eure Erfahrungen dazu?

Zur Zeit habe ich nur eine Gtx 1050 Ti. Da gehen nur ältere Spiele auf max auf 1080p. Mir reichen 40 bis 60 fps.

4K kommt erst irgendwann in ein Paar Jahren ins Haus.

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mit den Gedanken spiele meine Grafikkarte für aktuellere Spiele aufrüsten soll. Es kommt eine Gtx 1060 in Frage. Kostet ab 360€ ca.


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

Manchmal bescheisst man sich mit der 1080p-Auflösung einfach selbst.

Hier mal Ultra-Textur-Details auf 1080p und 1440p. Eventuell verstehst Du auf was ich hinaus möchte.
(Und für den Hinterkopf, Texturen kosten praktisch keine Rohleistung, sondern nur Speicher, also kann man sie gut für Vergleiche von Auflösungen ranziehen).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo wurde Donald das letzte mal gesehen? Auf 1080p jedenfalls nicht^^


BTW ... was für ne Console macht ne schräge Auflösung wie 2560x1440?


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

*AW: 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

Kann man sowieos nicht vergleichen die meisten spiel auf konsole laufen nicht mal nativ.......jeder Pc mit ner 1060 leistet um einiges mehr als die konsolen.


----------



## GEChun (17. März 2018)

*AW: 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

Es gibt keine Konsole die immer UHD oder 4k (was immer das ist) Auflösungen im Hintergrund schafft.
Würde es eine Anzeige geben, würde man sehr schön sehen wie oft die Konsolen einfach nur 1080p wenn überhaupt aufrecht erhalten können.

Mit dem Thema wird aktuell ganz kräftig die Werbe-Trommel gerührt, denn in bestimmten Settings bzw. älteren Spielen sind die Konsolen sehr wohl in der Lage höhere Auflösungen durchzuführen.
Dennoch sehe ich das ganze Thema sehr bescheiden, was in alten Games klappt heißt nicht das es in sehr neuen immer noch so ist.


Was die Details angeht könnte es auch sein das die 1050TI einfach ein geringeres ingame Streaming erzeugt.
Gibt ja mittlerweile Unterschiede von Karte zu Karte.
Was auf einer 1050TI in Ultra angezeigt wird, muss nicht das gleiche sein was man auf einer 1080 sieht.
Was man auf einer 1080 in Ultra sieht ist auch nicht das gleiche was die Titan darstellt. 

Gut möglich das die Konsolen da einfach durch den höher verfügbaren RAM einfach besser behandelt werden.


----------



## raubu86 (17. März 2018)

*AW: 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

@HiSN:

Wolltest du darauf hinaus, dass man nicht so viel Unterschied sieht? Und dass 1080p völlig austeicht?

Glaube ich habe es nicht richtig verstanden.

Und die Grafikqualität der Konsolen entsprechen dem pc zwischen low bis hoch? Oder sogar nur low bis Medium?

Weiß nicht ob ich noch so lange warten soll bis die Grafikkarten billiger werden und dann eine 1070er holen soll. Habe ein i3 8100 Cpu. Möchte nicht mehr als 400 ausgeben.


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

Hast Du jetzt mal versucht zu lesen wo Donald das letzte mal gesehen wurde? 
Wenn nicht: Versuch es doch mal. Rechts oben neben der Spielerfigur. Erst das Bild wo 1920x1080 darunter steht, dann das andere.

Ich will damit ausdrücken: Wer heute noch auf 1080p zockt, dem entgeht schon was. Einfach dadurch dass die Entwickler langsam aber sicher anfangen mit hochaufgelösten Texturen zu arbeiten  An Schriften sieht man das am besten, deshalb der Vergleich anhand eines Textes. Ist natürlich bei "Pixeltapeten" nichts anderes, wird aber dem Gehirn nicht so auffallend präsentiert wie Texte.


----------



## raubu86 (17. März 2018)

*AW: 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

Achso... auf 1440p ist die Schrift schärfer. Mhhh


----------



## HisN (17. März 2018)

*AW: 1080p PC und Grafikqualität Vs. aktuelle Konsolen*

Nein. Noch viel schlimmer:
In 1440p kann man es LESEN und in 1080p nicht.

Wird dann sehr deutlich wenn man es in 4K sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(last seen at his workplace)


----------

